# "9.1-RELEASE Installation Instructions" typo?



## PugTsurani (Dec 29, 2012)

While reading the fine documentation for upgrading to 9.1-RELEASE, I ran across this.
2.2 Upgrading Using â€œFreeBSD Updateâ€


> Now the freebsd-update(8) utility can fetch bits belonging to 9.1-RELEASE. During this process freebsd-update(8) will ask for help in merging configuration files.
> 
> # freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.0-RELEASE



Shouldn't "9.0-RELEASE" be "9.1-RELEASE"?

```
# sudo freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.0-RELEASE
freebsd-update: Cannot upgrade from 9.0-RELEASE to itself
```

I understand commands in documentation are usually generic with respect to the version, but this page is specifically for upgrading to 9.1-RELEASE. Is this a typo that was overlooked? If so, whom do I contact to correct this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 29, 2012)

You are right.  Please enter a PR.


----------

